# Private Jet Share for Pet Travel



## LAdy R (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, 
Im looking to find people who would like to share the cost of hiring a private jet from Cyprus to London. I do now want to fly with my pets in the hold of the plane this is the reason for this post. I will be flying with my dog and 2 cats (cats will remain in the crate). PLs advice if you are interested and we can calculate the cost according to number of seats and people sharing. Pets welcome


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why do you want to fly in the hold of the plane when there are perfectly comfortable seats for passengers?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pete its not like you to be facetious


----------



## LAdy R (Nov 21, 2014)

My pets in the hold. Well I wouldn't mind joining them but its not allowed


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

From reports I have read, I think the routine airlines provide a good service for transporting animals and if I needed to relocate I would do it through a registered agent and let them take care of the paperwork too. Our Labrador was wagging with his whole body after his flight from Heathrow to South Africa when he saw us waiting for him at Arrivals. Each time the stewardess went down into the hold to check on him, she said he was asleep - he had a better flight than I did!


----------



## LAdy R (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm glad you told me they have Someone checking on them. Ive just e-mailed them. Thx for your email and ill keep u posted xxx


----------



## LAdy R (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi TalaGirl,

Which airline was this, i cant seem to find one that have access to go to the hold while in flight


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

It was South African Airways quite a few years ago.


----------

